# my friends at McDonald's slipped me an extra mcdouble



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It pays to be kind to people. And, not to just get orders quickly. : )

Have you made any new friends, lately?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uh yeah last time a double cheeseburger was $1 was like 2008.

Just another thing everything can blame on someone else because everything is someone else's fault.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Uh yeah last time a double cheeseburger was $1 was like 2008.
> 
> Just another thing everything can blame on someone else because everything is someone else's fault.


I live in Jax too and the end of the dollar McDouble is recent. It was a great bargain.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just because something is cheap doesn't mean its good.

Theres a common misconception about the correlation between price and value.

Mcd food is not worth .50 cents.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Just because something is cheap doesn't mean its good.
> 
> Theres a common misconception about the correlation between price and value.
> 
> Mcd food is not worth .50 cents.


I agree that it’s not good for you. I was making the point that it was available and cheap. You said it was not. That’s all.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I thought they ended the dollar menu along time ago.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I thought they ended the dollar menu along time ago.


My area has $1 $2 $3 menus.
You can get 2 spicy chicken sandwiches for $3. I like them.
Don't know if they will kill me or not.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I thought they ended the dollar menu along time ago.


Nope, not here anyway. Only thing left on one dollar menu is the any size soft drinks. Even the $1 coffee vanished. No more dollar fries, no more dollar McDoubles, etc. 
I see a lot of embarrassed Biden voters eating crow though!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> My area has $1 $2 $3 menus.
> You can get 2 spicy chicken sandwiches for $3. I like them.
> Don't know if they will kill me or not.


Yes they will kill you. 😀. I don’t eat at Icky D’s, but the chicken sandwich was the most edible thing.

As for their hamburgers, I haven’t had one in 20 years since they tasted like what’ I’d imagine worms would taste like.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

"you" people sound like third world peasants...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes they will kill you. 😀. I don’t eat at Icky D’s, but the chicken sandwich was the most edible thing.
> 
> As for their hamburgers, I haven’t had one in 20 years since they tasted like what’ I’d imagine worms would taste like.


I used to work at McD when I was in College, until I was old enough to work at the local University Liquors Store. The grill burn marks have faded out over the years.
I still remember my first day, the manager handed me the mop, and said get moving.
I almost, but didn't walk out, and I'm glad I didn't...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I used to work at McD when I was in College. The grill burn marks have faded out over the years.
> I still remember my first day, the manager handed me the mop, and said get moving.
> I almost, but didn't walk out, and I'm glad I didn't...


So really what is their meat made of? I worked at BK in high school, way back when their Whopper was awesome!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> "you" people sound like third world peasants...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yes they will kill you. 😀. I don’t eat at Icky D’s, but the chicken sandwich was the most edible thing. As for their hamburgers, I haven’t had one in 20 years since they tasted like what’ I’d imagine worms would taste like.


“Fast food” certainly is an unhealthy choice that needs to be moderated. But when I’m in a hurry I prefer the taste of a McDouble over any other fast food burger joint including In-N-Out Burger. McDonalds also has the best coffee that taste the same no matter where I travel, better than that muddy-tasting overpriced shit served at Starbucks.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> “Fast food” certainly is an unhealthy choice that needs to be moderated. But when I’m in a hurry I prefer the taste of a McDouble over any other fast food burger joint including In-N-Out Burger. McDonalds also has the best coffee that taste the same no matter where I travel, better than that muddy-tasting overpriced shit served at Starbucks.


Don't forget McDonalds has the BEST fries evar!!! 🙂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> So really what is their meat made of? I worked at BK in high school, way back when their Whopper was awesome!


Hell if I know!!!
All I remember is that we had to be able to recite
Two All Beef Patties Special Sauce Lettuce Cheese Pickles Onions On A Sesame Bun
When the customer asked.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

2 apple pies are $1 here.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Mcd


Ms. Mercenary said:


> 2 apple pies are $1 here.


Oh yeah because your grandmother isn't in the back making them.

They're probably made from rinds at the cider mill mixed with applesauce.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Agreed.
> But can you believe the fries are costing me more than the burger now?
> I shit you not…when Trump was in office, I paid $1 each for a McDouble, a bag of fries, and a cup of coffee. That damn bag of small fries is now costing $3.89, twenty cents higher for a cooked potato than the damn McDouble!
> A $3 meal inflated to $10 in the short amount of time it took for Brandon to fall off his bicycle.
> But I digress…*#FJB. *🖕🖕


That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Everything is so expensive not because trump gave 3 trillion to the rich on top of 0% interest to buy up the housing market.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Hell if I know!!!
> All I remember is that we had to be able to recite
> Two All Beef Patties Special Sauce Lettuce Cheese Pickles Onions On A Sesame Bun
> When the customer asked.


I remember those days! At least you didn’t have to sing this song.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> “Fast food” certainly is an unhealthy choice that needs to be moderated. But when I’m in a hurry I prefer the taste of a McDouble over any other fast food burger joint including In-N-Out Burger. McDonalds also has the best coffee that taste the same no matter where I travel, better than that muddy-tasting overpriced shit served at Starbucks.


If you have Culver’s in your state, try it. You’ll never have an Icky D’s burger after an amazing butter burger. That’s the only fast food I’ll eat.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Mcd
> 
> 
> Oh yeah because your grandmother isn't in the back making them.
> ...


Likely canned apple filling. They’re actually not bad. I prefer the guava, but they’re not 2 for $1 and not available year-round.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> My area has $1 $2 $3 menus.
> You can get 2 spicy chicken sandwiches for $3. I like them.
> Don't know if they will kill me or not.


But did you know McDonalds actually sells more chicken than they do hamburgers? . . . yeah their chicken sandwiches and nuggets are that good!


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Culver's is the bomb. The pork tenderloin sandwhich is the best


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Culver's is the bomb. The pork tenderloin sandwhich is the best


I never tried that, so thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you have Culver’s in your state, try it. You’ll never have an Icky D’s burger after an amazing butter burger. That’s the only fast food I’ll eat.


We had it in southwest florida, they were made to order and more delicious as hell.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The busiest place in my area by far is Portillo's. 
The drivethru is around the block from open to close.
They have about 5 people taking the orders for the drivethru.
The lobby is jam packed.
Dedicated counter for Pickups and Deliveries.
My understanding is that they have one of the best Italian Beefs in the country.
It was going so well that it has been bought out by Berkshire Partners Equity.

Customers tend to tip a little more from there because they know drivers avoid it due to the wait time.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Mcds needs to stop the charity… they only attract broke people and alienate the demo that brings the profits… remember they lose money on the dollar menu.
They hyper focus on the broke masses that will NEVER be profitable.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The busiest place in my area by far is Portillo's.
> The drivethru is around the block from open to close.
> They have about 5 people taking the orders for the drivethru.
> The lobby is jam packed.
> ...



Same in my old area. First time I ate the food was great, second time was meh. But they’re always busy. I hated pickups there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Mcds needs to stop the charity… they only attract broke people and alienate the demo that brings the profits… remember they lose money on the dollar menu.
> They hyper focus on the broke masses that will NEVER be profitable.


Are kids, technically broke?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Same in my old area. First time I ate the food was great, second time was meh. But they’re always busy. I hated pickups there.


I have never eaten there.
Mostly because I am not willing to wait either in my car, or at the counter for as long as it takes to be served.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Uh yeah last time a double cheeseburger was $1 was like 2008.





Rampage said:


> I live in Jax too and the end of the dollar McDouble is recent. It was a great bargain.


RIP dollar cheeseburger.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> Mcds needs to stop the charity… they only attract broke people and alienate the demo that brings the profits… remember they lose money on the dollar menu.
> They hyper focus on the broke masses that will NEVER be profitable.


I'll be sure to pass on your business wisdom to the upper-management team at McDonald's corporate. I'm sure they can't wait to hear it.









McDonald's customers shrug off higher menu prices as revenue jumps


McDonald's has been raising menu prices and customers are eating it up. Sales at US restaurants open at least 13 months jumped 3.7% in the second quarter, the company said Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Are kids, technically broke?


Dollar menu peeps are broke … the long lines , poor service and low quality standards are due to workers overextending themselves to feed the poor.
Mkds loses people who brings the profit to their bussiness for that reason.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll be sure to pass on your business wisdom to the upper-management team at McDonald's corporate. I'm sure they can't wait to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mcds but have been buying from ckickfilet , Freddie’s , steak & shake , taco truck lately,
Sadly mcds is shit due to poor strategy.
There are a few mcds managed by Mexican immigrants that still serve a good meal quick but very few out there.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll be sure to pass on your business wisdom to the upper-management team at McDonald's corporate. I'm sure they can't wait to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok sounds like they are cleaning house … I’ll give them another chance soon.


----------

